# CAMPING HERF in IN ~ Oct 2008 ~ Turkey RUN



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Mike's post with his camping lead me to an idea. :???: 

If I planned a camp-out at Turkey Run in Indiana in Oct..... would any of you brother's show up? 

It's close to IN, IL, OH, PA,,,,,, and a very cool camp ground. I would drive up on a Thursday,,,,, camp on Fri and Saturday Night..... 

Anyone wanta smoke a stogie with the Cycleman over a camp fire and a beer? 

:dunno:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in!! Unless it snows... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:smoke: Ya know...I might sorta kinda be able to do that, but wouldn't know until a little closer to then. I'm definitely planning on doing some camping this year...hell, the most expensive part of a camping HERF in Indiana would be the gas to get there. Mapquest puts it at 10.5 hour drive...so probably closer to 9 in reality. Put me in the definitely interested list. Lookin at the calendar, the weekends of the 4th & 18th, we don't have the kids so that might work out best...but I might be able to make other arrangements if it has to be one of the other weekends.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Am I the only one hearing the Broke Back Mountain theme song here? :ask: 



Seriously though, I'd be game bro but that is right around the time JAX juniors are due to arrive. I'm pretty confident a kitchen pass would be disapproved........


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat:



JAX said:


> Am I the only one hearing the Broke Back Mountain theme song here? :ask:
> 
> Seriously though, I'd be game bro but that is right around the time JAX juniors are due to arrive. I'm pretty confident a kitchen pass would be disapproved........


Actually, Michele may be up for joining us as well, she likes to go camping. Not sure if she'll be enthused about a 9-10 hour drive though :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm a definite maybe. It's a little early for me to know for sure.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

KevinG said:


> It's a little early for me to know for sure.


Ditto for me.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

if I have any chance at making the Nov herf, its going to have to be a no.

but have fun!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am definatley interested. I need a firm date to make sure I dont have guard duty that wekend but Indy is pretty damned close :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Same thing that Kevin. Sure I maybe there. :roll:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Should be able to make it....Great idea!!! :dude: Indy is about 3 hours from here!!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

A Herf!!!!!!!!!! so long as there is no Banjo music.....I'm IN. :roll:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

BARBARIAN said:


> A Herf!!!!!!!!!! so long as there is no Banjo music.....I'm IN. :roll:


Squeal like a PIG!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Brian is afraid someone will tell him he has a pretty mouth :lol:.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Python said:


> I think Brian is afraid someone will tell him he has a pretty mouth :lol:.


You've changed your tune since Harrisburg , Robert.....  and I'm NOT afraid, I know I have a pretty mouth :lol: , I just find it difficult to speak with my mouth full. :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I dunno that we'll find a chair out there like the one The Tobacco Company had for you Brian :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > I think Brian is afraid someone will tell him he has a pretty mouth :lol:.
> ...


   :shock: :shock: :shock:

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Where are you planning on camping in Indiana? Camping with beer and cigars is a monthly ritual for me. Lately I've been going around Richmond, Indiana. Got a specific campground?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> If I planned a camp-out at Turkey Run in Indiana in Oct..... would any of you brother's show up?


wherever Turkey Run is I suppose


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > If I planned a camp-out at Turkey Run in Indiana in Oct..... would any of you brother's show up?
> ...


Oops my bad, sorry about that here it is.
http://www.turkeyrunstatepark.com/location.htm


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

i would love to come out and camp and hang out with some people from here but asking off too frequently from this job i recently got is apparently looked down upon a bit, and my first request for 3 days was just granted. if there is ever a gathering around wisconsin ill be sure to try and attend with some of my favorites to hand out.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

smoke-all-day said:


> i would love to come out and camp and hang out with some people from here but asking off too frequently from this job i recently got is apparently looked down upon a bit, and my first request for 3 days was just granted. if there is ever a gathering around wisconsin ill be sure to try and attend with some of my favorites to hand out.


I still may try to make this happen in Oct.... I have a few days i can burn.... along with some smokes.... and always wanted to go back here... Childhood memories...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im in.. just gimme the dates


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll see if I can work something out with the Amish Brotherhood (Chris, Drew, Jack, Rob). Gonna depend on the weekend, doing Myrtle Beach 16-19th of October.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

That is awesome how you guys are picking Turkey Run. I've been there a couple times, it is definitely a great park. The trails are awesome if anybody here is into that. It's just too bad the closest store is like 23 miles away or something. Even then it's cheaper to drive the distance than pay the price at the general store on site.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

dartstothesea said:


> That is awesome how you guys are picking Turkey Run. I've been there a couple times, it is definitely a great park. The trails are awesome if anybody here is into that. It's just too bad the closest store is like 23 miles away or something. Even then it's cheaper to drive the distance than pay the price at the general store on site.


I grew up north of Champain, IL..... in Paxton. Small town that was a lot of USAF..... Dad was a Boy Scout Master and would take the troops to Turkey Run. I was only about 8.... but he let me go too of course.  I LOVED it! The trails... horse back riding.... the rock formations.... the bridge that goes over the river..... trailing through the rock cravases up to Devil's Den....

I haven't been there in 36 years..... and think it's time I go back.

And so many of you are so close..... just sounds like a perfect weekend.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Would love to make this one, but already have three long weekends scheduled between last weekend in Sept and last in October. Sure looks to be a great time. Googled Turkey Run Park. Lots to do and I've never been in that area. Ahhh well........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

any updates Cman?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Money is tight, so I'm still working on it,,,, it's not dead yet...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

k.. let me know if there is anything i can do to help


----------

